# Will boxing-in roof eaves exacerbate mold growth?



## pnlop1 (Dec 23, 2009)

*photos of eaves*

Hi again.
As a picture is worth a thousand words, I attach some photos of my eaves.
There is no attic above them--so would it be OK to box them in without venting? Would covering them in stucco prevent moisture and air from getting inside boxed-in eaves, such that there would not be mold growth inside? Or should I paint them (e.g., with Messmer's acrylic anti-mold exterior paint), and leave them exposed for periodic cleaning?
Thank you for any advice.
Penelope


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

I think they look good open


----------



## jaros bros. (Jan 16, 2009)

They have mildicide that you can add to paint. You might want to bleach it good and then try some out to see of it works in your situation. A lot of times they water the paint down so much that it doesn't seal the wood adequately. I've noticed mildew and mold grow on those type of jobs more easily.


----------

